# [SOLVED] firefox keep crashing



## dar03

Lately i'm experiencing this huge problem. My internet browsers keep crashing. Default browser is Mozilla Firefox 6.0.2, which is already prone to crashing, so when the problem starts sometimes it will crash 5 times in a row at startup, then work for few minutes and crash again, all in all it's useless to work. At the moment I have to use IE, which also crashes but much rarely, it did only 2x in last hour. I also used Chrome, which had similar problem to IE, so I uninstalled it. 
The program I suspected was making troubles was AVIRA antivir, because it gave out some weird error messages, online AVguard could not be activated and I think after full scan completed the big errors started to appear. I am saying that Mozilla Firefox crashes were just unbearable after full scan (this is not 100% sure, just my suspection). Before crashes were not too fatal. There are rare occassions when I get Blue screen, without any clear error message.

This is what I already used to do, after my problem wasn't gone :
MEMTEST for 3 hours. Nothing wrong
I used WD hard disk diagnostic tool, also no problems
I used AVIRA & Malwarebytes full scan, no viruses were found (as expected because I am very cautious and paranoid about it)
I did format main partition, reinstall Win XP.

Mozilla Firefox worked fine, until I installed AVIRA again. AVIRA was installed without problems, working fine at night, I scheduled full scan in midnight, and when I woke up, Firefox had 5 start up crashes, AVIRA webguard was deactivated again, and could not be activated. I uninstalled AVIRA, reset my computer, Firefox worked fine. then I installed AVG, at first there was some error which didn't allow me to install AVG, I reset PC, it worked fine 2nd time. I scheduled full scan for midnight again. And when I woke up Scan was complete, Firefox crashes again at startup, or sometimes it will allow me to do some work and crash again. Also IE crashed once like I already said. 

Is it network adapter problem? How can I figure that out?

here are crashes report from firefox
report 1:
http://www.shrani.si/f/N/wO/9ZZEYNN/1/firefox1.jpghttp://www.shrani.si/f/N/wO/9ZZEYNN/1/firefox1.jpghttp://www.shrani.si/f/N/wO/9ZZEYNN/1/firefox1.jpg
http://www.shrani.si/f/3X/rA/1joTumVD/1/firefox2.jpg
http://www.shrani.si/f/2/bo/1NAIh2a0/1/firefox3.jpg
http://www.shrani.si/f/1I/eK/2HiThNO1/1/firefox4.jpg
http://www.shrani.si/f/1w/tt/4T2IEtf3/firefox5.jpg

report 2:
http://www.shrani.si/f/1R/lf/1NbbWRrZ/1/firefox2-1.jpg
http://www.shrani.si/f/4/ia/3N46yv9m/firefox2-2.jpg


----------



## joeten

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

Hi try unistalling the anti virus and try microsoft security essentials or avast and see if it works better with one of them


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

Also Try running Firefox in Safe Mode


----------



## dar03

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

firefox in safe mode does not help, I can't even tell if safe mode makes it crash less or not, because there is no consistency in crashing in normal mode. Sometimes it will crash 3 times in a row on startup, 4th time it will crash after 10 minutes of browsing, 5th time after few hours. Yesterday I did not have more problems of crashing, but when I woke up today (I kept opened Firefox and some other programs) it crashed again. So my next step was to uninstall AVG, but I got error message (I have this huge error log in .txt if that helps I can paste it or upload somewhere). so I was unable to uninstall (same thing happend to AVIRA), I tried again and I got BSOD, which very fastly disappeared, I could not see the message (but I guess it was something like MEMMORY_MANAGEMENT or XXX_MANAGEMEN). After restart the BSOD immediately happend after desktop in XP appeared, this time there was no clear message, also very fast. 2nd restart of Windows worked fine. I was able to uninstall AVG, my firefox crashed only once in last 10 minutes. I will see what will happen tomorrow morning, this time without any installed antivirus program.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

Having more then one Anti-Virus can cause serious problems. Use the Avira Removal Tool Even though you uninstalled AVG use the AVG Remover to completely remove it. After restarting install Microsoft Security Essentials


----------



## dar03

I don't think Avira Removal tool is for removing AVIRA itself, but some antivirus removal tool?? also I never used more than 1 antiviruses at the same time, and I belive uninstall worked fine both times. At the moment I don't have any antivirus program, but still firefox did crash twice today after I removed AVG. So I don't think MSE will change these things too much into better, or you still suggest it?

Also I have noticed this problem: I am using older version of Camtasia 6.00, video producing tool. Now the problem I am experiencing is this: Everytime I try to produce usually around 5 minutes long video, the rendering will stop around 50-60%, without any response from Camtasia. I have only experienced this problem in the past when temporary storage folder was too full. If I cleaned it with CCleaner or ATFcleaner, rendering worked fine after. But since my firefox crashes, cleaning temp folder does not help anymore. But rendering works fine in Safe mode. it looks like there is something wrong with memory? There was that blue screen of memory_management or something like that, which I mentioned in upper post after 2nd try of AVG uninstall. Also the Camtasia error, as I understand it, seems connected with memory.

also keep in mind that I have already formatted whole main partition C, where windows was installed before. I only kept other partitions which only documents and videos were kept, and the same problem is happening after formating and reinstalling. I will try to use whole night memtest again and report any info or changes tomorrow. For me it is very unlikely that software would cause the same problem again. There must be some hardware problem.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: firefox keep crashing*



dar03 said:


> So my next step was to uninstall AVG, but I got error message so I was unable to uninstall (same thing happend to AVIRA), I tried again and I got BSOD


OK, in the quote you said you had a hard time uninstalling Avira (Avira_ is _an Anti-Virus software and the link is the specific Clean Uninstall for that program, not any other AV software) If you have a hard time uninstalling an AV program, then you should use the Clean Uninstaller that I linked you to in post #5 to totally remove the software. Once you have run them and restarted, if your computer is stable install MSE. But I am confused where you say that you have formatted the C: drive. Was this before or after the AV install/uninstalls?


----------



## dar03

I will try to repeat my problem. Computer works fine for most of the time, I have no problems in installing programs or uninstalling them. Then suddenly something happens, coincidentally while I sleep and do nothing on PC, except I just keep programs opened. I wake up and I see firefox is crashed. I try to restart it crashes again, at that time I also see AVIRA webguard got deactivated, I try to uninstall and I get error message.

The only solution is safe mode, where I am able to uninstall AVIRA normally, sometimes even just resetting computer helped. Same happens with Mozilla Firefox, sometimes reset will help prevent crashing sometimes not. This drove me crazy, so I did format & reinstall windows, I did install my usual programs, including AVIRA, when I woke up next day, same problem happend. I had to uninstall AVIRA again and now here I am. Still everything the same, no consistency in crashing, no specific reason that would cause it, very frustrating. 

I also tried MEMtest again tonight. I kept it for 7 hours, it passed 7 times without errors. I just used default settings (checking was automatically started without me doing anything). I don't know whether I should make some configuration changes, or is that default test enough?

by the way, the more and more info I am figuring out, I am realizing problem does not really have to do much with firefox. Firefox just seems to be the most vulnerable, and most effected to the actual problem, as I said before even IE and Chrome kept crashing, just not that often, and for example right now my firefox crashed, and also skype was closed for no reason and no error message was put out. I am suspecting all the AV troubles, firstly with AVIRA and then with AVG are not the cause of the problem, but the consequence of it.


----------



## joeten

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

Hi please post the full spec of your computer,and also check the bios for voltages and temps


----------



## dar03

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

I did format my pc again, reinstalled windows XP, did not install any software. Waited for all the XP updates to install, when I tried to install latest NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT drivers, I got blue screen, which immediately disappeared (but I saw typical memory_management error again). next time I restarted my PC, NVIDIA driver installation worked fine. After that I did put out of my computer my only hardware I added into it Trendnet network adapter, because connection kept failing, even though I enabled it and worked fine for few minutes. The next thing I installed Camtasia. This time the program was crashing a lot, something that did not happen even before my XP reinstallation. So basically there is lots of different program crashing.
------------
Now here are my specification
--------------
ACPI multiprocessor PC
disk drives: WDC WD649AAVS-007B 600 GB
display adapter: nvidia geforce 9600 GT
DVD CD: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50
IDE ATA ATAPI controllers: Intel (R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 family)
Imaging device: Brother DCP-110C USB
keyboard: standard 101/102 key 
Network adapters: Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E
Trendnet TEG-PCITXR 32-bit
Processor: Intel (R) Core (TM)2 Duo CPU 8400 @3.00 GHz
Motherboard: ASuSteK Computer INC. P5KPL-AM EPU
--------------------------------------
Windows XP Professional SP3, activated
2600.xpsp.sp3_gdr.101209-1647
---------------------------

Do you need any other info?
--------------------------
like I said in the past I did run WDC hard disk diagnostic tool (but only in windows because dos version didn't start), it was done in 2 and half hours, without any errors.
Memtest havent find anything in 7 hours.
The only hardware which I added is TRENDNET network adapter, I also tried to use the original (on motherboard Atheros) as my internet connection and TreNDET, in both cases I experienced similar crashes and errors, so I am assuming network adapter is not the source of the problem. Neither is RAM or Hard disk, I guess next suspection is motherboard or graphic card?


----------



## joeten

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

Hi I would suggest you try this for the hdd SeaTools | Seagate
and this for the graphics FurMark: VGA Stress Test, Graphics Card and GPU Stability Test, Burn-in Test, OpenGL Benchmark and GPU Temperature | oZone3D.Net


----------



## dar03

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

btw. in bios i can0t get information because everytime i click on HARDWARE MONITOR it freezes, and I have seen similar problems from other ASUS users. I guess in program SIW there is also temperature monitored?


----------



## joeten

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

try this CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------



## dar03

this is info from CPU ID:
I did start Camtasia which crashed again, during the time, temperatures at athat grow for only around 2 °c










other tests are coming

is there a tutorial about furmark program? i only started burn in test and it came to 82 celsius then i closed it, coz i did not know what to expect. can you tell me any settings, tutorial, how long to run burn in test?


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

According to CPUID your Power Supply Unit (PSU) *+12V* setting is way too low, It should be close to *12V *but it is *8.25V*. Try replacing the PSU.


----------



## dar03

so you think all other tests are pointless until I change PSU?

well i still tried to use seatools
this is what happend:
all the test passed till long generic which was never completed because of this error:









after program crashed and I tried to restart seatools: 
I got this: 









I dunno is that error something which happens because of HD problems, or more likely because of some other problem (probably PSU?)

nevermind my long generic test was finally completed and passed, well I guess you found the problem, I will report back when I change my PSU.

oh I forgot to ask. as I have no clue about power supply units. what specification should I actually look at? Which PSU you suggest me to buy ?


----------



## joeten

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

Hi the recommended types are listed here look at a minimum 650w http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## dar03

i changed it. the voltage is still very low. varying from 7.5 to 8... i guess it is motherboard then ? or any other option? could u suggest new motherboard for my specifications?

so do you think its motherboard problem, or maybe CPU ? something else? Is there a way to be sure?

my old motherboard is Asus P5KPL-AM EPU

North bridge: intel p35/g33/g31 revision 10
south bridge: intel 82801GB (ICH7/R) revision 10

CPU Intel R Core TM 2 DUO CPU E8400 @3,00 GHz
CPU socket: Socket 775 LGA
System slots: 4 PCI
maximum capacity: 4096 Bytes
Memory Slots 2

RAM:
DDR2 (PC2-6400)
400 MHz speed

-------
is this: asus-p7p55d good for me?

it says compatible processors: core i5 and core i7
compatible RAM technology: DDR3 SDRAM

can I put my CPU there and RAMS? even though RAMS are DDR2 ? Or do I need to look at specific motherboard which support DDR2


----------



## koala

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

What PSU are you now using?

Before spending any more money, boot into BIOS and confirm the +12V reading. Software system monitors are not always 100% accurate, and 8V on the +12V rail is very low, so could be a false reading. If the BIOS screen is still crashing, use a multimeter to test the voltages. Instructions: Learn How To Diagnose Power Supply Problems ~ LockerGnome IT Professionals


----------



## dar03

ok now i am really confused. i have tried to find info about my problem on internet, there are people who had similar problem, software have shown their +12V is around 7,6 and it turned out the software were just showing wrong information, at the same time BIOS showed right one (I can't check BIOS coz it freezes). But surely my new PSU does not have the exact same problem as my old one, so the information is wrong, or is there possible some other hardware part is bringin down that voltage?? so where do I go now at this point? Back to fumark testing of my graphic card ? I still did not get any info how to do that actually. 

do you think my computer would even start at this voltage (7,55-8,25?)

EDIT: i am using 700 Watt PSU, koala i wrote my last message before I saw your post, so there are some things you have just mentioned.


----------



## koala

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

Leave FurMark running for about 15 minutes. The temperature graph will rise sharply and then start to level out. When it reaches the maximum temperature, leave it running for a few more minutes and look at the animation. Do you see any artifacts? What temperature does it go up to?

Try SIW (Hardware>Sensors section) to see if you get the same readings you got with HWMonitor.


----------



## dar03

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

i have been using SIW since beginning, and both reading were exactly the same. 

here is the fumark message I got pretty fast:
http://www.shrani.si/f/2m/Z9/tabOK2A/fumark.jpg


----------



## koala

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

To see the BSOD memory_management message without the computer restarting, go to Start > Control Panel > System > Advanced > Startup and Recovery section, click Settings and remove the checkmark from System Failure > Automatically Restart. Post back with the full message, including the file name and stop code.

Check the voltages with a multimeter, and test the card in another computer.


----------



## dar03

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

Technical information:
STOP: 0x0000008E (0xC0000005, 0xB3DC60A4, 0xB36048D8, 0x00000000)

avgntflt.sys - Address B3DC60A4 base at B3DB6000, Datestamp 4b741e16



This is the latest. I will report about others, as soon as I get them.


----------



## koala

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

avgntflt.sys is your Avira antivirus, but I see you've already uninstalled it. Try disabling your current antivirus while running FurMark.

Run Revo Uninstaller (30 day fully functional trial version) to remove any leftovers from Avira. Also, go to Start > Run and type *services.msc* to see if the Avira service is still running. If you see an Avira AntiVir service listed, disable it and reboot.

STOP 0x0000008E could be a problem with your RAM or some other hardware component (possibly the graphics card, so test it in another computer).

Run memtest on both sticks individually (with the other removed from the motherboard to prevent false errors) for at least 10 passes each. If you get any errors, run the test again for the same stick in a different slot so we can see if the problem is with the RAM stick or the motherboard.

Download the memtest zip from here, and burn the ISO to CD (as an image, not as data) to create a bootable CD. SAB Totally Free Burner is very easy to use, just click the BIN/ISO icon to burn. Leave the CD inserted, reboot and go into the BIOS. Change the boot order to 'CD first', save settings, and reboot. This will start the program.


----------



## dar03

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

about avira somehow I installed it again, and was activated during the reported crash... I uninstalled it back again without any problems this time.
I did redo my graphic test: it went without problems this time 
http://shrani.si/f/5/KM/11n1sYB3/fumark2.jpg


about MEMTEST i have already took around 8 passed tests before, with both sticks inside, no problems found. I can surely do another one independently, but just saying.


----------



## koala

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

memtest gives more reliable results when run on just one stick at a time, but if it has already passed, you shouldn't need to run it again yet.

81C is about right for a fully stressed graphics card. It will be lower than this when gaming, probably around 70C. Your graphics card appears to be performing well, but there's still the problem of the +12V output and not being able to get any temp/volt readings in BIOS.

Let us know if you get any more BSODs or crashes now that you've fully uninstalled Avira.


----------



## dar03

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

right now I tried to run Camtasia, and I got error message of something. There were just hieroglyphs, so I did not even make the print screen. I was able to uninstall it, but when I tried to reinstall, I got blue screen:

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT

Stop: 0x0000001A (0x00041284, 0x07BEF001, 0x000052FA, 0xC0883000)


----------



## joeten

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

0x41284 A PTE or the working set list is corrupted the others are An unknown memory management error occurred memtest needs to be run one stick at a time then swap the stick to the next slot and rerun do this for each stick


----------



## dar03

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

I did what you said, for now i'm finished with 1st stick in 1st slot. test passed 10 times, but more importantly right after the test without changing anything inside, I was able to install Camtasia, run it, and even completed rendering the video, which was impossible to do since my problems started. And I was also able to run Hardware monitor in BIOS, which shows 12V voltage at 12,249V (SIW still showed it around 8). Now i'm continuing the test in 2nd slot.


----------



## koala

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

Your +12V is slightly high, but inside the +/-5% safe zone, so nothing to worry about at the moment. Ideally though, it should be very close to 12.0 in BIOS, around 11.9-12.1V. It's a shame we can't get a stressed reading to see if it rises even further when running a fullscreen game or FurMark.

If it's 12.249V at idle, I suspect it will be higher when running at full load. See if you can get a more accurate reading with Everest. If that gives a similar incorrect reading, the only option left is to check it with a multimeter.

Putting the PSU aside for now, it's starting to look like a RAM or motherboard problem. Good work, you're narrowing down the possibilities, and we're getting closer to a solution. :smile:


----------



## dar03

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

ok that same stick passed also in 2nd slot 15 times, andmy own camtasia test passed too. so nothing wrong with 1st stick
then i put 2nd stick in 1st slot, i tried first with camtasia, i couldnt even come to it, coz it crashed after i ran SIW, after 13% of the test there is 30976 errors, in 2nd slot after 16% test there ws 17886 errors. Should i keep running both tests for longer time or is that enough to be sure?
Also what i don't get how did memtest miss everything when both sticks were inside, is that even possible to miss that much?) or maybe 2nd stick was not dead yet enough, coz at least i was able to do everything with occasional problems and last few days that PC was absolutely useless.


----------



## dar03

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

Through crucial I have found these specs about my motherboard: DDR2 PC2-6400, DDR2 PC2-8500 Memory Type: DDR2 PC2-6400, DDR2 PC2-8500, DDR2 (non-ECC) Maximum Memory: 4GB Slots: 2 Each memory slot can hold DDR2 PC2-6400, DDR2 PC2-8500 with a maximum of 2GB per slot.* so I have some questions now: 1. is it important that both RAMS absolutely fit? can I have one PC2-6400 and other PC2-8500 with same efficiency? 2. will that one be alright? Pomnilnik (RAM) Patriot DDR2 2GB 800MHz - mimovrste=) It says 800 mhz, even though my current RAM on SIW has this specs: speed: 400 mhz (DDR2-800) supported frequencies:266,7 ; 333,3 ; 400 Mhz


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

What is the brand and model number of new psu and yes it could be just as bad as the one you replaced as there are so few that are any good. Brand names matter a lot here not wattage.
BTW that error message comes from the Sea Tools software suggesting either the drive could be bad or still insufficient power going into the system.


----------



## koala

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

If you're getting any errors at all when testing one stick at a time in both slots, it means the stick is faulty and needs to be replaced.

Testing with both sticks at the same time can lead to false readings, but I'm surprised yours passed without finding any problems the first time (post#8).



dar03 said:


> 1. is it important that both RAMS absolutely fit? can I have one PC2-6400 and other PC2-8500 with same efficiency?


Your motherboard supports dual channel RAM, so you need a matching pair of identical 800 or 1600 DDR2 RAM sticks. If you use 2 sticks of RAM that are different speeds, the faster stick will slow down to run at the speed of the slower stick, so it's better to replace both your current sticks with an identical matching pair.


dar03 said:


> 2. will that one be alright? Pomnilnik (RAM) Patriot DDR2 2GB 800MHz - mimovrste=) It says 800 mhz, even though my current RAM on SIW has this specs: speed: 400 mhz (DDR2-800) supported frequencies:266,7 ; 333,3 ; 400 Mhz


Your current RAM is displayed in SIW as 400MHz, but it's Double Data Rate RAM (DDR2), so is actually 800MHz. Confusing, but nothing to worry about. The Patriot 800MHz DDR2 RAM is compatible with your motherboard.


----------



## dar03

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

well I belive that's it, I am installing more and more programs without any problems now, with only 1st stick inside, also no crashes yet or other error messages. Do you think I should still investigate PSU since there are no other problems? Or it doesn't matter anymore? I will wait 1 more day and see if something happens in stand by mode through night and then I hope we can make this case solved. edit: here is the everest and cpuid sensors printscreen: http://www.shrani.si/f/1u/zv/4g5c2eBD/everest.jpg


----------



## koala

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

I would leave the PSU for now. The earlier concern over the PSU was the low +12V reading of 8V you were getting with the system monitors, but they were false readings. 12.2V in BIOS is acceptable.

The rest of your temperatures look ok, and the graphics card passed the FurMark test with no problems. If the PSU was under-performing, FurMark would have crashed.

Replacing the RAM should fix the problem, or you can stick with just one stick of 2gb. Let us know how it goes after a few days with the second stick removed.


----------



## dar03

*Re: firefox keep crashing*

ok guys I think this case is solved now. Thanks to everyone who helped me in this thread, I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## joeten

Good to hear


----------

